# Sunday's Show and Tell...3/12/17



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2017)

Finally, an extra hour of daylight.
That's right, turn your clocks forward one hour or you'll be late.
"Daylight Saving Time"...WAHOO!!

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Found this repop fire engine for my grandson.  







Then there is this 38 Elgin I picked up yesterday, that is now going to a friend up north.



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2017)

Picked up some new tires for the Wartime Elgin. The War tires are cool on the bike but they ride like crap.


----------



## stoney (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm sure the little guy will enjoy that firetruck before you know it.


----------



## stoney (Mar 12, 2017)

Just a few small things, shift knobs, 1930's firetruck printing block, car record player, Delco battery jar, deco reflectors


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 12, 2017)

Picked up a few bikes from a local Caber this week.  '38 Excelsior, '49 Higgins and the Monark built Elgin.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 12, 2017)

Boy, that Caber must be a real nice guy to sell you those nice bikes.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 12, 2017)

the tinker said:


> Boy, that Caber must be a real nice guy to sell you those nice bikes.




Once you get to know him he isn't a bad guy.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Mar 12, 2017)

picked up these 2 mid school bmx bikes at a local thrift store for $6.98 each. a haro and a dyno.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Well bicycle related I got a couple of goodies from John-first rate stuff as always.





Next I got some literature from Todd. I'll do write-ups on both of these later in the General section.




Lastly, I found a new way to get rid of more of my disposable income! A couple of weeks ago in the Lounge Martyn posted a pic of his awesome Sportster and I commented that Sportsters always held a special place for me because my very first motorcycle ride ever was on my Dad's 1957 Sportster. 1957 was the first year for the Sportster. I mentioned I would like to find a '57 one day and within an hour Frankster told me he knew where one was. Long story short-I met the guy in Atlanta last Weds and picked this up. Something of a project and hasn't ran in at least 20 years but I hope to get it started in the next month or two. Got a ton of parts on the way right now. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 12, 2017)

Looks like a nice one!!
I'm a Sporty guy too. Always wanted a 1st gen. Good for you!


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 12, 2017)

No bikes, but picked up some nice old slot cars and some more Hot Wheels and other brands.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2017)

Damn, I wish I was that friend.



jd56 said:


> Then there is this 38 Elgin I picked up yesterday, that is now going to a friend up north.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Damn, I wish I was that friend.



It's crazy, I passed on this bike last summer. Thought it was a frankenbike.  Didn't think the fenders and chainguard were correct. Guessing I was wrong.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 12, 2017)

Picked up a cool cast iron Horse head while I was down south, might paint it some, haven't decided yet.....and a great Ranger Tank!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2017)

I found these at a garage sale complete and usable if you have the right kind of vehicles...





Fond memories of using a set of these in the 70s when I was a kid


----------



## stoney (Mar 12, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Picked up a cool cast iron Horse head while I was down south, might paint it some, haven't decided yet.....and a great Ranger Tank!
> 
> View attachment 434928
> 
> View attachment 434929




That's a beauty of a Ranger tank


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Lastly, I found a new way to get rid of more of my disposable income! A couple of weeks ago in the Lounge Martyn posted a pic of his awesome Sportster and I commented that Sportsters always held a special place for me because my very first motorcycle ride ever was on my Dad's 1957 Sportster. 1957 was the first year for the Sportster. I mentioned I would like to find a '57 one day and within an hour Frankster told me he knew where one was. Long story short-I met the guy in Atlanta last Weds and picked this up. Something of a project and hasn't ran in at least 20 years but I hope to get it started in the next month or two. Got a ton of parts on the way right now. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 434901 View attachment 434902 View attachment 434903 View attachment 434904




Congrats on the '57 Sportster Shawn! Looks like an excellent start to a great project and the Pepper Red/Black color combo is one of my favorites. Enjoy!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Congrats on the '57 Sportster Shawn! Looks like an excellent start to a great project and the Pepper Red/Black color combo is one of my favorites. Enjoy!!




Thanks Martyn! Hopefully one day my bike will be in the same league as yours condition wise. V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Mar 12, 2017)

I thought these were really cool !


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 12, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Picked up a cool cast iron Horse head while I was down south, might paint it some, haven't decided yet.....and a great Ranger Tank!




Lawn chess heavy duty style! ,,

albeit I'll take the ranger tank. Just incase, I ebber get un-cheap and pick up a frame.


----------



## XBPete (Mar 12, 2017)

NOS Horn and a set of Torrington 8's


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 12, 2017)

This minty lunch box came in this week as well as my Annin flag made by the oldest and largest flag maker in the world. I will proudly display it in front of my house as always.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2017)

This week brought some Handsome Devils from @Joe Buffardi 



 

Some saddles:



 



 

Some jewels for a project in the works:



 

And a very rare Favre Leuba dive watch bracelet:


----------



## Blackout (Mar 12, 2017)

nice straight Steelcase desk, couple tin signs and a bunch of Mobil oil smalls not even all of it need to unbox more


----------



## Blackout (Mar 12, 2017)

I am also into repurposing old iron, cool scale top and ended up with 50+ of these discs to do artwork out of down the road along with a bunch of other iron stuff not unloaded yet was a good week.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 12, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Finally, an extra hour of daylight.
> That's right, turn your clocks forward one hour or you'll be late.
> "Daylight Saving Time"...WAHOO!!
> 
> ...



Do you need my address?  I'm north


----------



## Kstone (Mar 12, 2017)

This is more like exciting news from this week. 

I applied to an exhibition hosted by the Audubon society in Philly and got two of my works accepted. My grandma, who I lost last month, was very much rooted in the Audubon society her whole life. So in memory of her I applied with some of my work I made last year. I found out I was accepted on Friday. Very excited!


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 12, 2017)

I bought this bike with some other stuff on my way back from the Dudley show. I know it's a Schwinn any one know the model and year?


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 12, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> No bikes, but picked up some nice old slot cars and some more Hot Wheels and other brands.View attachment 434911 View attachment 434912 View attachment 434913 View attachment 434914 View attachment 434915 View attachment 434916 View attachment 434917



The Blue Hot Wheels Car in the rear corner of your Hot wheels photo is the best one in your lot. Its better than the Staff car.  Nice cars .


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 12, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> This minty lunch box came in this week as well as my Annin flag made by the oldest and largest flag maker in the world. I will proudly display it in front of my house as always.
> View attachment 434978 View attachment 434979 View attachment 434980 View attachment 434981



That lunch box is awesome! I used to love watching that show. We still watch it on reruns if I see it.


----------



## Greg M (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow Katie, great sense of movement in the rabbit!


----------



## Dave K (Mar 12, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> I bought this bike with some other stuff on my way back from the Dudley show. I know it's a Schwinn any know the model and year?View attachment 435269




1939 DX.  So rad with the reverse fenders.  Nice find.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 12, 2017)

2011 Highway Patrol Crown Vic

Son needs something to get him around,  now that 2nd Year of College life has taken over his life 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Mar 12, 2017)

congrats katie, i love your work, and a frida avatar no less


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 12, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> 2011 Highway Patrol Crown Vic
> 
> Son needs something to get him around,  now that 2nd Year of College life has taken over his life
> 
> ...



Yes, nothing like seeing one of those coming up behind you on the freeway.......


----------



## Kstone (Mar 12, 2017)

Greg M said:


> Wow Katie, great sense of movement in the rabbit!




Thanks for the kind words guys. I really appreciate your support!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2017)

XBPete said:


> NOS Horn and a set of Torrington 8's
> 
> View attachment 434946 View attachment 434947



Wow! Super nice condition on both.


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 12, 2017)

Picked up a 24 inch girls Varsity and a boys Varsity today 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 12, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> 2011 Highway Patrol Crown Vic
> 
> Son needs something to get him around, now that 2nd Year of College life has taken over his life




Those are some hard miles and work related abuse on any law enforcement cruiser. Secure idle, always running, hyper extended door hinges caused by boot kick on the drivers door panel to swing back and close. I'll leave out the rest.................Ask me how I know 

However, Chippies are a little on the gentle side


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 12, 2017)

I liked the original dealer #A1500 Delta display I got from OBG a couple of weeks ago that I started another one. I scored another Delta display from eBay, and got shopping to fill it up. I still need a few fill-ins, but I am happy with how it is looking for now.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 12, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> I bought this bike with some other stuff on my way back from the Dudley show. I know it's a Schwinn any one know the model and year?View attachment 435269



I'm not a Schwinn guy but I wouldn't mind having that one. Great find


----------



## Clark58mx (Mar 12, 2017)

Picked up this Schwinn Orange Krate. Mint condition. It's for sale.


----------



## Clark58mx (Mar 12, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> I bought this bike with some other stuff on my way back from the Dudley show. I know it's a Schwinn any one know the model and year?View attachment 435269



1939/40 Schwinn DX. Very nice. It's got the look.


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 13, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> The Blue Hot Wheels Car in the rear corner of your Hot wheels photo is the best one in your lot. Its better than the Staff car.  Nice cars .





I would say they are about equal.  The staff car is a blackwall, which is much harder to find than the redline version.  Sadly, the back window of the staff car is blown out.  Thinking they are both in the $125 range.  Superfine has some paint issues.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 13, 2017)

... Honored to purchase this Monark Coupe De Ville ... from the family of our late CABEer Al Sabo ... RIP Al ...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2017)

You always say that.
When are you going to admit, that you are a closet Schwinn guy? Lol!

Super nice, DX!


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 13, 2017)

Picked up this 1938 Westfield Rambler from a fellow collector in St Paul who recently got it from the original family. Just saw the 40 that someone posted in the For Sale section, similar bike. We'll probably bring this one to Memory Lane next month.

Darcie/Nick


----------



## partsguy (Mar 13, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> No bikes, but picked up some nice old slot cars and some more Hot Wheels and other brands.View attachment 434911 View attachment 434912 View attachment 434913 View attachment 434914 View attachment 434915 View attachment 434916 View attachment 434917




WOW! Nice Blackwalls! The enamel 1973 Redlines are very scarce and still quite valuable, despite the economy. The blue Superfine Turbine is an especially RARE car!

The Army Staff Car is a rare one too, it's a pity its all banged up.


----------



## King Louie (Mar 13, 2017)

Built this 57 Schwinn Jaguar the FedEx man delivered


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Mar 13, 2017)

I picked up a 1961 Manx on Saturday. I've been wanting one of these for a LONG time. My dad taught me to drive one similar to this when I was 6 years old.


----------

